# HI new to forum and starting 2nd IUI, any cycle buds out there??



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

HI. Im new to this forum but really could use some support feeling a bit isolated at the mo, everyone in my social circle is either preggers or just about to pop! Im currently waiting to start injections for my 2nd cycle of IUI, injections starting on the 17th April. It would be lovely if there were any cycle buddies out there or just anyone who can offer me some optimism   im hoping for a miracle this time, i so want iui to work for us, this journey is the toughest journey i have ever been on or am likely to go through it truly does send you   mental!! I know we all feel it, and my first failed IUI sent me mad and desperate! This cycle i have relaxed alot and not taken it too seriously, i dont know if thats the right attitude but i just cant cope with the fall, plus i restricted myself so much no drinking no decaff you know the kind of thing, but this cycle ive lived life just in moderation! Thankyou for taking the time to read my post and listen to my woes, i know we all feel the same, which is why i love reading the posts, it does make me feel better knowing im not the only one going through all of this.
Love and hugs Katy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Katy

There are a few of us on the TTC thread that are just about to start another round. Cakebake and I are on our 3rd, Sarashy has just started her second, Lynschez is at the end of the month and a couple are waiting to decide. We'd love you to pop in and say hi and of course, you can off load to us all (I've done my fair share today  ) and of course any Q's you have we're there to help.

It truly is a rollercoaster ride all this treatment, up one minute and desolate the next, and of course, no matter who you talk to in your own group of friends, family etc, until they have been through it they never really understand, and of course a lot just have to click the fingers and they've fell in one or two months! Anyhow, would love to chat to you some more, and sending you lots of   for this cycle.
Karen x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi I know how you feel due to start 2nd iui anyday just waiting for af to start seems strange wanting to start heheh but I understand 1st one failed so hoping this time to get poitive result but it is hard I don't want to set myself up for another fall this site helps a lot its like a release valve if u need any help or just a chat to get something of your chest am here and so is everyone else I hope it works for us both this time good luck u no where I am if u need m to chat xxx take care xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say don't worry about diet to much eat healthy the way I ve come to look at it is if its going to happen it will regardless there are loads of woman I know who have bad diets drink smoke and worse take drugs and still have babies i on the other hand sometimes stress over food caffine and allsorts of weird and wounderful things so try not to stress to much and I know how hard it is stay positive n like I said before were all here for u xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi girls thankyou so much for your replies you all sound really lovely, how nice is it to chat to people in the same boat, what a relief! Im not sure how i get to the cycle buddies ttc thread its all a bit new to me but im slowly learning to navigate around the site, any help with that much appreciated. How are your cycles going? mine seems to be long start injections on friday but it seems to have taken ages to get to them. Im already dreaming of a bfp   although trying really hard not to get our hopes up, but its so hard to stay grounded. Im going to be on holiday when we find out one way or another i dont know if thats a good or bad thing! I dont want to be all down if it hasnt worked but in the same breath if it hasnt then id rather be in a lovely hot country than sat feeling gloomy at home.
Thanks again for the replies, and anything i can do to help i will.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxx and im sending out loads of positive   vibes for us all.


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Katy

Hopefully this will work if you click on this link below (or copy it into your toolbar)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178658.540

This is the IUI TTC thread at the mo, love Karen xxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

I have just seen your thread now. I'm starting jabs today, so almost having treatment at the same time. 

How did it go for you yesterday and when is your first scan?

Best of luck

Finlay


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi I started my jabs on friday last week, its going ok im doing them in the morning this time around, and im actually being brave and doing them myself which is actually really fine and i feel so much more relaxed about it all this time around i think thats partly becasue im not really thinking it could work, that sounds bad doesnt it but i had such high hopes and when we got a bfn after the first attempt i was totally devestated even had a couple of days of work which i never ever do!! We are due for a scan on monday morning and a blood test so fingers crossed there will be a follicle or two if we are lucky and then basting will be wednesday thats how ive planned it in my head, i suppose thats because its how it worked last time. How are you getting on? when is your scan? hope that it is thrid time lucky for you hunni. Its hard to stay positve, and i am ofcourse totally hopeful this will work and the thought of holding our baby just keeps us going until our dream becomes a reality . Hope your ok, keep me posted, its so nice talking to other people in the same boat.  
Katy xx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

Nice to hear how you are getting on. I feel similar to you, more relaxed than before as I don't have my hopes up (at least not yet, that might change after basting).

I'm getting on ok with my jabs - DH does them, I'm on suprecur and puregon as before. My first scan will be this friday and then we take it from there. I don't have any bloods taken, what are they for?

Finlay
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey nice to hear from you too Finlay.
Glad your injections are going well, mine are ok too im actually finding it less painful doing it myself strange but true! The bloods they do are something to do with oestrogens to make sure they arent too high or something i dont always take it all in!! They are always seeming a bit fearful of multiple births, but in my opinion i think the more follicles (obviously within reason) the more chance surely?? I dont know one day im hopeful and the next i lose all my positivity! Good luck for Friday hun, my scan is monday so we will have to share notes! Im working under the assumption that it may be the same as last time where we had a scan monday follie there so basting was wednesday, but who knows nothing on this journey is straight forward! Im on the same treatment regime as yourselves though sniffing and injecting! Where are your having your treatment? Im in Yeovil in Somerset. Lets keep our positive vibes up   and im going to keep the   up for all of us! We alll need some help i think. Talk soon and take care keep the relaxing going, im sure it helps.
Katy xx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

I'm having treatment at IVF Wales in Cardiff (have been there for previous two IUI's as well). They don't seem to check any bloods, but I think I always had more than one scan. They also worry about multiple births, wanted to do a follicle reduction last time (had 3 good sized ones), but I entirely agree with you the more follies the better the chance. And it didn't work for me despite the 3 follies.

I'll be thinking of you     next week, I'll probably have another scan on Monday again and then let's see, basting probably any day between Wednesday and Friday.

How is the sniffing going,I haven't done that before?

Keep us updated how it's going 

Finlay
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey hun...Sniffing is going better this time although that does remind me that i havnt taken my one for this evening and i have to say i havnt been so thorough this time with 4 hrs its roughly that but maybe sometimes 1/2 hr late or so. I seem to have had more side effects this time round headaches tiredness and a bit dizzy at times. We can only wait to see what shows on the scan, hoping that there maybe more than one follie  . 

I was having regular acupuncture at least twice a month and have been for since around last sept but to be honest i found that it was getting my hopes up more, and as relaxing and nice as it is, it is expensive. I think ive tried everything going in the past and now im just living life in moderation but without restriction. 

TTC is the toughest journey and living life full of no alcohol decaff this herbal that vitamins minerals etc....makes it worse so now its relax live life have a drinki if i fancy it. I think we get too stressed by living too healthily look at people who concieve im not saying id want to be like them because i am generally a healthy person but we all have to enjoy life and i now after 2.5 yrs really believe that this is the way forward!! You wait after my scan on monday ill be obsessed and stressing as much as the next person!! 
Anyway hun im rambling now, its so nice chatting to you. We will prob be basted (ooh i hate that word!!) at the same time hun nice to have a cycle buddy.
Love and hugs and ooooodles of      vibes. Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

Yes, it's great to have you as a cycle buddy too    

How often per day do you have to sniff? With the injections it's just once a day and that't at the same time as the stimms. I thankfully didn't have much side effects - feeling hot (esp at night) maybe once or twice, nothing else.

I used to be the same as you  , had regular acupunture last year about twice a month, no alcohol, no caffeine etc you name it tried to do it. Have given up the acupuncture - although I know theyhave shown proven benefit with IVF, but like you I thought it would make the difference and it didn't, apart from my bank balance....

We will probably have the IUI (not a much better word either lol) around the same time and then on to the TWW... but it's very nice to share it with somebody.

I'll have my scan tomorrow morning, am getting excited about it now....

All my     to you for your scan on Monday

Finlay xx

Am having a drinknow when I want it, have tea etc eat what I like and apart from making sure to drink nough liquid during jabbing I'm not doing anything special.


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi finlay, Im having to sniff 4 hrly so i usually do say 8.30 12.30 4.30 8.30 then i have to take 2 puffs at bedtime! Im not on the ball with it at all and its within an hr of all those times because my life is hectic especially at work and i cant always do it. Im doing my injections at 8.30 ish week days but later on the weekend because im laying in!! Lazy i know but sleep is very important and i dont believe with these drugs that a few hrs either side of things makes any difference. I shall find out on Monday anyway if i havnt got any follies ill know i have to be stricter!! 

Im off to Spain on the 10th of may so ill get the result if all goes to plan out there eeek if its good that would be the best thing ever      but if not then im in a lovely country and i can go and get plastered!!!!!!  . Best of luck with your scan let me know how it goes tomorrow ill have everything crossed for you guys     . Im going to take my laptop and hope that somewhere has wifi so we can stay in touch, for support as that will be near test day!

Ill let you know about Monday. Have you told your work about all this treatment?? That is if you work, maybe your a lady of leisure! (im very jealous if you are!) I havnt as yet so it means telling little fibs now and again which i hate to do but im just not ready for all to know about the ins and outs of my life! 
Take care hunni, im going to have a lovely glass of wine in a mo (just the one tho!) 
Katy xx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

We had good news today  , 3 follies on the right, 9, 10 and 13mm. Nothing on the left, but that is the side where I had a cyst last month (they cancelled my treatment), so I suppose that side is just not working as it should.

Anyway going to celebrate with DH with a bottle of wine now (shared between us) as haven't had a drink for a while.  

I'm working but "only" part time because of DD, she is still small and will only start school in September. I have therefore been able to have my scans on the days I'm off (my clinic is quite relaxed to go one day either way), but then had to take DD with me on occasions (not that easy). I haven't told work either as I don't think it's any of their business.

Anyway, enjoy your evening


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats good advice i didnt realise that the follies would become dehydrated   moderation and as you said plenty of fluid is definitly the key! x


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Happy Girl for your advice   I just thought I have restricted myself enough and it hasn't made a difference... But will make sure I drink plenty of water after. You obviously know what you are talking about, your success shows it.   BTW my DD's EDD was the 22nd June..


Katy - have you rehydrated yourself?

I'm jabbing in the evening and nearly forgot it today   But as you say an hour or so I don't think makes a difference

Finlay
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

yes indeedy all rehydrated, and i was treated to a hair cut by my mum so im all pampered today which is nice, I nearly forgot my jab this morning as i was excited about getting my hair snipped!! But i did it but it was a little later than normal. Im dog sitting my friends dog today and night hes a bit mad but being well behaved at the mo i just took him for a walk and now im tired!!  . Glad its all going good for you guys. My DH has now gone to play football so im chilling out weather not so good today  . Well monday is the day so im so hoping i have a few good follies this time im really want this time to be a success, fingers crossed for all of us that we are the lucky few  . Have a great weekend kick back and relax hunnies.
Katy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Rehydrated here as well  
Busy day today, took DD swimming and to a party (while DH had a nice relaxing time at home)...
But he promised to help with the housework tomorrow  
Soon time for my jabs tonight.
What time is your scan on Monday Katy? My appointment is 8.30, so can just manage it before work.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, hope your friend's dog behaves himself
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Dog ok! just got in from friends bday party they had thai caterers in to cook very nice indeed!! i drank a little and ate alot!! now home with dog and hes ok at the mo Ben my DH is munchng on some choco flake biscuit things!! My scan is at 9am monday so ive told a little fib and said im having some bloods done mon morn at work which is kind of true because they do take my bloods too! Im so praying   that i have a couple of good follies extra chances i reallllllllly would be so happy if this could work out for us all     . Right now time for some relaxing and a few chocolate biccies for katy too!! hoping all is great ith you guys.
Love katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow    , will be having scan around the same time. 
Will go to bed soon now, had a hectic day today. Your friend's party sounds great with Thai cooks    , very tasty.
Let us know your scan and blood results tomorrow

xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey...
Scan ok i think right hand ovary just had little ones around 9-10mm and the left had some little ones and two that are 14.4mm and 14.9 i think so we are to continue with jabs and another scan on wednesday hoping   that those two on the left are of a good size and then insemination would go ahead for friday. The only snag is i have to work friday so i will have to have it all done in my lunch break and then im working the weekend its not very busy at the mo so hopefully ill be fairly chilled. I cant change it and to be honest i rested and had time off last time and it wasnt a success so im just gonna have to take it as easy as i can at work. I would love to have time off but its just not possible. Its very difficult planning when you dont know whats going to happen. how are you getting on?? Any news?? heres hoping to some IUI miracles this time around for us all     .
Take care Katy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

What a coincidence   I have only little ones (still) on the left and 2 small (10&11mm) and 2 big ones (14.5-15mm) on right. That's exactly like you just on the other side, how funny   

I also continue jabs as before and have another scan Wednesday and treatment planned for Friday. I'm thankfully off, but have to fly home with DD on Saturday from Heathrow, so certainly no resting there. Will have to get up about 4am to get to London, what a joy!

Anyway, I hope it will work for both of us     

Finlay
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

How funny that we are in a similar position! hopefully by tomorrow they will have grown for both of us and it can all go ahead for friday   . When you say fly back, where are you then?? You may have told me before but youll have to forgive my crappy memory im a bit  !! 

Well i also have a job interview tomorrow so its a bit of a jam packed day hopefully by 12 though ill be all done and have lots of good and happy news  . Ive just eaten soooooo much wowweeeeee im stuffed and i have to get my paperwork and interview outfit ready, what a chore!! So we will have to catch up tomorrow to see how we are getting on. Good luck hun ill be thinking of you and those lovely follies hoping   and praying   they contain some great happy little eggs.
Love hugs and happy sunshine wishes
Katy xxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Will be really thinking of you tomorrow  .
When is your scan? Mine is at 10.30, hopefully good news for both of us. That would mean trigger tomorrow night....

I'm originally from Germany, living now in Cardiff. So going to Germany on Saturday.

When is your job interview tomorrow? That sounds like a really mad day...interview and scan.Hope you have your outfit etc sorted. Good luck!
Will definitely have to catch up tomorrow to find out what is going on,   we'll both have good news.


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, just a quick update. All going to plan for Friday IUI so far. Got 22mm, 18mm, 17mm and 14mm follies on right and lining is 9.7mm. They said that all looks good.

So trigger tonight and midnight and then hope for the best.

Hope   your scan went well as well.
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

well that all sounds fabtastic hun. Mine not so good one of our ones has shrunk so we just have one at 16.9mm taking more drugs today and tomorrow and then another scan hoping still to do insemination on friday but will take the pregnyl in the morning tomorrow rather than at night, my lining is around 8mm so thats ok it just seems i havnt develped alot this month which is a bit disheartening but what can you do!! Lots of   i think!! Im so happy though that yours have remained good. How much of the injection drug are you taking? and is it puregon? im just interested because i think i should have been upped a little to help things along. I havnt heard about my job but the interview was great, im fairly positive i wont get it because i think they already have one of the candidates in line but the experience was great and i felt a real boost coming out of there, plus it has taken my mind of babies for a while which is good. Ill update you tomorrow on how things go with it all. Lets just hope that all is great for us all.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Kate , sorry your one follie has not grown as expected. Yes I am on puregon, 50Iu per day and the suprecur jabs. Will they scan you again tomorrow or is it Friday? Is your clinic open on weekends? Your lining is good and at least you have the one follie (and it actually only needs one). 

Hope very much   it will all grow nicely as planned  . Will be thinking of you  

When will they let you know about your job? But you seem to have a very relaxed attitude  

Let me know what is happening


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Well after me being so adamant i wouldnt get the job, they rang and i only bloody well got it!! I was totally shocked but im really excitied although i love my job and colleagues so i will leave there with a heavy heart. Its a new challenge though and i need something to focus my mind from ttc for a bit. Im really   that my little baby follie will have shot up a bit more overnight to at least 18mm would be lovely and ill be happy  , your right it does just take the one so im cool with the one on my first iui i was disapointed but with this cycle im much more relaxed and happy with the result, its just taken such a long time to grow it!! 

We are having another scan in the morning at 9 and then if all ok we will take the pregnyl in the morning then insemination will be on the Friday just like you hun, so we will be on our 2ww exactly together eeeeeeek!! We can both go   together at least!! Hope the trigger injection has gone ok for you tonight not too painful, mine did sting a bit last time i remember that much! Im sooooo tired earlyish night for me, i had nightmares last night that i had to sit an exam for this job!! Horrible.
Take care Katy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Well back from my scan this morning and my follie had grown to 18.1mm and the other one was 14.9mm amazing i know that one wont have a mature egg but look at how much it grew overnight, plus i had to take more puregon this morn so that maynot have registered on that follie so it may get to 17mm before tomorrow and insemination. Im just amazed that it shrunk to 10.9 and has grown another lot overnight. My lining had just grown to 8.1mm so hopefully by tomorrow that will be a little thicker and we are good to go. Took the Pregnyl at around 9.30 this morning and then insemination will be at 1300 tomorrow so it will be under 36hrs but they say between 24 and 36hrs so im feeling positive   and happy with the results. I have to say i thnk im really lucky that i get some follicles because i know alot of people struggle to make any on the drugs so i am very thankul that the drugs do work for us  . Cant wait to get tomorrow out of the way though and then i can look forward to my holiday.....lovely!
Hope your doing good, and ill be thinking of you tomorrow after its all done.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

on getting your job! That's very good news. When will you start there?

And excellent news about your follies as well, I'm sure that with the extra drug they will grow even more and you'll be well ready for tomorrow   

I had the trigger last night around midnight and hated it - it does sting a lot (or that's how it feels anyway when I'm half asleep) and I find it very difficult to go back to sleep after. But that's done now, no more jabs and then IUI tomorrow (which I don't really like either  

Yes, our TWW will be exactly the same (how strange). When are you going on holiday and where to? I have just finished work and will be off now for the next 10 days  . Just got to get things ready.

If I don't hear from you today, lots of     and luck for tomorrow, will definitely check tomorrow how it went.
xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeaaaaa we are both nearly on our way. Wow ten days off for you how nice is that hunny. I wont start my job for 2.5 months so around August i think i will go in and meet the team and things before. Im really hoping this cycle works though, i know that would prove a bit difficult with my new job and they may not want me anymore but that is a price im willing to pay although i think or rather i would hope they would still want me!  . Im off to Spain next Sunday so we went out today and stocked up on the summer wardrobe so that was nice. I dont like the insemination either hun, infact last time it took my brain quite a while to get over it. Does your clinic tell you to have a full bladder? Im going to get my bottom on a pillow this time though because im sure i have a bit of a tilt in my cervix or something, its a bit trial and error with all these things but you do learn as you go along. Lets just   and      that this all works for us all. I feel lucky though that we get IUI on the NHS and i feel lucky that my follies do grow and one is all it takes as you so rightly said before. Im off out tonight with friends for a meal so that is a good distraction, and im meant to be out tomorrow night too but we shall see, i so hope that this iui is less painful, im going to relax and keep my mind   and knowing that other people are going through the same does help me.
Love and hugs and good luck wishes, lets talk tomorrow night after its all done that will be a relief for us.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

It's all over and done with  , after having waited for it the last two weeks... It was uncomfortable but not too bad. I had a (nearly ) full bladder this time after reading on here it might help (haven't had it the last two times). DH's sample was good, but not as good as on the previous two attempts, never mind, can't do nothing about it now. I'm having a few twinges on my right (where the follies are), but can't tell when I'm ov. Thought this morning I had ov already, but they did a scan and they were still there.

How did yours go? 

I have been very busy since and haven't really rested, just rushing around packing, buying last few bits etc. Will have to go soon to pick DD up, but will check on here later again to see hwo you are. Will have to get up very early tomorrow morning to go to Heathrow. I hope I will be able to write regularly once we are in my parents' house. Where did you say you were going on holiday to? 

I wish you     for your   and hope we'll both have the result we are hoping for in the end   . My OTD is 17/5, they always wait 16 days, but I'm sure I'll test earlier if I get that far...


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi hun, insemination went ok like yours it was a little uncomfy but nothing like the time before for us. I went back to work so like you havnt exactly taken it easy but in the same breath i did the bulk of my difficult jobs this morning before the insemination. Now we are officially on the 2ww eeeek i havnt had alot of time to think about it but im sure by next week ill be going   bonkers. I hope your packing has gone well and you get to your families safely. It would be nice to continue supporting each other. I really hope all us 2wwers get the results that we are dreaming of. Positive vibes all round  .
Love Katy xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there I hope you don't mind me butting in as I am about to start my 2nd IUI soon as the witch arives me and DH have been trying for 2.5 years I only have one tube on the left as a result to eptopic when i was younger I am from the iui girls with mrs brown.

Hope your 2ww is going well hope to here from you.

Kitten


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi All

Haven't been able to access the internet as freely as possible and therefore not able to keep up mailing  

Have been thinking of you   

Once I'm home I'll be able to write more again, but nothing at all really to report symptom wise, not sure if this has worked... 

Best of luck and I'll be back regularly from Saturday

xx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi finlay and kitten, hope your both ok, i havnt really got anything to report except day 6 down!! I have had niggles in my tummy but nothing really im a bit crabby though!! Who knows whether this will work   i really it does work for all of us i know how upset we will feel if not  , we will have to get on that bike though and dust ourselves off! Glad all ok though speak soon. Any advise we can help you with kitten ask away hunny.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning thank you for your kind welcome I think I'M ok with it all at the moment the witch should arrive next week sometime the one thing that worry's me is i looked on the endremetryois boared and it Say's that however mild it is it could still stop you falling but when i was at the hospital they said its mild so no reason to worry I have it in the pocket of the Douglas so i just don't no really what to think I'm not going to let it bother me as this can cause stress just wish i never read it now   I no this is TMI but I'm very windy at the moment and its not because of any drugs as I'm not on any at the mo so  .

Kitten


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh kitten wind is not good and can be very painful. Im sure the endo probs wont effect the iui process hun. To be honest its a bit of good timing and i think alot of luck and lots of   and   vibes. Im sure you will be fine try not to worry and the first time is always daunting but it isnt so bad. I have found this second attempt much more relaxed and not nearly as stressful. We are praying hard that it will work for us all, but if not we wont give up we all just have to pick ourselves up dust ourselves off and onto the next treatment plan. Keep it in your mind always that you will get there its just taking a little longer but imagine when you get that BFP it is going to be the greatest feeling on earth.  
Love and hugs   Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Katy 

I am a little relaxed this time round as I no it will happen its just a question of when but I do like to dream of that moment when you get that BFP and the feeling is amazing but when you wake up and you realise it was all a dream it takes a few minits to adjust back to reality so one day it wont be a dream and i can live my life happy all the time until they start back chatting   no hopefully they wont so how are doing everything ok?

Kitten


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Everything cool with me Kitten hun ive had a few aches and pains today on and off but feel good now nothing now except i have incredibly achey hip joints weird  . Ive been to my sister in laws bday party this evening and then tomorrow we have a 50th wedding anniversary with family and then we are off to Spain for a week yippppeeee!!!! So i havnt had alot of time to feel down or less positive. I keep accidentally dreaming of getting a BFP this time and i have to ground myself knowing that it is a long shot. Anyway ill try and post once more before my hols. Im thinking of you all though and wishing us all that elusive BFP very soon.
Hugs Katy


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning thanks hun hope you have a brill holiday I ve just come back from barcelona it was so nice hope you get BFP.

Kitten


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

hey kitten and finlay how are you both? just to let you know mine was a BFN so onto the third go asap before i start my new job! hope your both doing ok, im good really no where near as upset as the first failure.
Katy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Kate

Sorry to hear your news  

Mine was BFN too, would have had to test today, but AF arrived Friday  

Bit upset as this was probably our last go at IUI and we're onto the IVF rollercoster next...

Hope you had at least a nice holiday 

Finlayxx


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh Finlay im sorry yours was also a BFN it is gutting but im doing much better than the first failure. We went to our GP tonight to ask him to apply for funding for us for IVF attempts so hopefully that will be that ball rolling although it would obviously be far preferable for iui to work but it doesnt look like thats going to happen. Im staying positive   and hoping that inbetween IUI IVF we will manage to concieve au naturelle!! Thats a long shot but you never know. I hope your doing better today hun and if you need to chat im here. Its a bloody tough annoying frustrating journey but we will get there. Keep holding your baby in your mind and focus on that and we will get there.
Love and hugs Katy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's sorry you got BFN get back on them horses try again I on round 2 d7 2ww so hope I bring good news there has been 4 BFP on my other posts you should read them gives you a boost.

hope all is well.

Kiten


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh good luck Kiten im really keeping everything crossed for you hunny, lets hope you get your much wanted and deserved BFP.
Katy xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Katekate i shall let you no the out come.

Kitten


----------

